# Need a Desa Part



## crawfords11 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am in need of a NG 24v gas valve for a Desa P325EB B-Vent fireplace that is only a few years old, but am told that it is an old valve and may be hard to get.  In the Desa owner's manual it is part number 14569 - Electronic Gas Valve (NG).  It seems like a pretty standard valve, but Desa is no longer fielding Tech Support calls.  With anyone familiar with these valves, it has the EV1 and EV2 solenoid terminals that open the pilot and main valves.  Is there a way to get this same valve from a distributor, or is there a replacement valve that I can use (like Robertshaw or something)?


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 27, 2009)

If you pull the valve out and get the mfg and mfg's model number off it we might be able to find a source.


----------



## crawfords11 (Mar 27, 2009)

Better yet, I found www.desaparts.com has a good selection of parts by fireplace model number and/or part number. 
Thanks for the help.


----------

